# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  would you sign my petition?

## Working Poor

I have created a petition to make the sale of single cigarettes legal. I think it is ridiculous that store owners can face heavy fines or go to jail for selling singles or loosies. 

Used to live near a store that sold loosies and I smoked maybe 3 a day now I am back up to a pack a day because the community I live in  had a massive bust of convenience stores that sold singles. 

I feel that this is a liberty issue that could help many people. I believe starting out on small laws could help unravel the massive unconstitutional laws on our books right now. I would gladly help my liberty buddies challenge any law that is unconstitutional. The very idea that a place can sell a pack or a carton of smokes but not a single is so stupid and even hateful because it does nothing to reduce harm and even makes harm more likely. I am petitioning the FDA on this since they claim to care so much. I have been banned from most  social media sites so I cannot share the link but if you feel that this is an issue you could get behind please also share it on your social media page. The petition site won't even help promote my petition unless I get at least 5 signatures so please help if you can.

Make The Sale of Single Cigarettes Legal

shareable link here http://chng.it/f8MYty4PWq

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

So you need to go to the store everyday to purchase 3 cigarettes because if you purchase a 7 day supply you smoke them all in one day? Do you purchase milk by the glass? Do you eat the entire jar of peanut butter as soon as you get home from the store?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> So you need to go to the store everyday to purchase 3 cigarettes because if you purchase a 7 day supply you smoke them all in one day? Do you purchase milk by the glass? Do you eat the entire jar of peanut butter as soon as you get home from the store?


So you need the government to give its permission first before other people are allowed sell or purchase things in some quantity other than one in which _you_ would sell or purchase them? (If people didn't want to buy single cigarettes - for whatever reason - then Eric Garner wouldn't have been able to sell them ...)

----------


## Working Poor

> So you need to go to the store everyday to purchase 3 cigarettes because if you purchase a 7 day supply you smoke them all in one day? Do you purchase milk by the glass? Do you eat the entire jar of peanut butter as soon as you get home from the store?


Are you aware that single servings of milk and peanut butter are available to purchase? I only buy milk for a recipe even a quart would go bad in my frige. 

 I guess you won't sign my petition...

----------


## olehounddog

> I have created a petition to make the sale of single cigarettes legal. I think it is ridiculous that store owners can face heavy fines or go to jail for selling singles or loosies. 
> 
> Used to live near a store that sold loosies and I smoked maybe 3 a day now I am back up to a pack a day because the community I live in  had a massive bust of convenience stores that sold singles. 
> 
> I feel that this is a liberty issue that could help many people. I believe starting out on small laws could help unravel the massive unconstitutional laws on our books right now. I would gladly help my liberty buddies challenge any law that is unconstitutional. The very idea that a place can sell a pack or a carton of smokes but not a single is so stupid and even hateful because it does nothing to reduce harm and even makes harm more likely. I am petitioning the FDA on this since they claim to care so much. I have been banned from most  social media sites so I cannot share the link but if you feel that this is an issue you could get behind please also share it on your social media page. The petition site won't even help promote my petition unless I get at least 5 signatures so please help if you can.
> 
> Make The Sale of Single Cigarettes Legal
> 
> shareable link here http://chng.it/f8MYty4PWq


Signed it.

----------


## Working Poor

> Signed it.


I knew I could count on my @olehounddog. I think if we challenge small laws it will become easier to challenge the big ones like the patriot act....

----------


## jmdrake

> So you need the government to give its permission first before other people are allowed sell or purchase things in some quantity other than one in which _you_ would sell or purchase them? (If people didn't want to buy single cigarettes - for whatever reason - then Eric Garner wouldn't have been able to sell them ...)


Yep.  Rand was right of course.

----------


## jmdrake

> I have created a petition to make the sale of single cigarettes legal. I think it is ridiculous that store owners can face heavy fines or go to jail for selling singles or loosies. 
> 
> Used to live near a store that sold loosies and I smoked maybe 3 a day now I am back up to a pack a day because the community I live in  had a massive bust of convenience stores that sold singles. 
> 
> I feel that this is a liberty issue that could help many people. I believe starting out on small laws could help unravel the massive unconstitutional laws on our books right now. I would gladly help my liberty buddies challenge any law that is unconstitutional. The very idea that a place can sell a pack or a carton of smokes but not a single is so stupid and even hateful because it does nothing to reduce harm and even makes harm more likely. I am petitioning the FDA on this since they claim to care so much. I have been banned from most  social media sites so I cannot share the link but if you feel that this is an issue you could get behind please also share it on your social media page. The petition site won't even help promote my petition unless I get at least 5 signatures so please help if you can.
> 
> Make The Sale of Single Cigarettes Legal
> 
> shareable link here http://chng.it/f8MYty4PWq


I tried to sign but it keeps saying "There was an error submitting your signature."

----------


## jmdrake

> So you need to go to the store everyday to purchase 3 cigarettes because if you purchase a 7 day supply you smoke them all in one day? Do you purchase milk by the glass? Do you eat the entire jar of peanut butter as soon as you get home from the store?


Not sure if you're being serious or trolling but....

----------


## Working Poor

> I tried to sign but it keeps saying "There was an error submitting your signature."


I will see if there is something to be done about that. Did you try to do it thru a social media account? I will try to wait back for your reply before investigating. This is the first time I ever did this using this site so I am not sure of all their restrictions and bugs. I thank you for trying and for letting me know.

----------


## PAF

Pathetic, in a so-called free country, and the fact I am opposed to “petitions”. I don’t ask permission, nor should you. But the “do-gooders” won’t do anything without the express permission of strangers which is none of their stinking business.

Anyway, between me and a couple of my liberty friends you got a few more cigs sigs.

----------


## jmdrake

> I will see if there is something to be done about that. Did you try to do it thru a social media account? I will try to wait back for your reply before investigating. This is the first time I ever did this using this site so I am not sure of all their restrictions and bugs. I thank you for trying and for letting me know.


My bad!  I logged in and signed.

----------


## Working Poor

> My bad!  I logged in and signed.


Thanks babe

----------


## Working Poor

> Pathetic, in a so-called free country, and the fact I am opposed to petitions. I dont ask permission, nor should you. But the do-gooders wont do anything without the express permission of strangers which is none of their stinking business.
> 
> Anyway, between me and a couple of my liberty friends you got a few more cigs sigs.


I agree it should not be this way. I wish the Convenience stores in my area were not so afraid of being fined and closed because of it but I want to see if it gets enough interest. I consider it an experiment. I think we need to start chipping away at these BS laws any way we can. I really appreciate your effort to help me with this.

Ya'll are  my social media I have been banned at all the major sites because of my stand on vaccines. So if you feel like you can sign this petition I really thank you for your help.

----------


## oyarde

> So you need to go to the store everyday to purchase 3 cigarettes because if you purchase a 7 day supply you smoke them all in one day? Do you purchase milk by the glass? Do you eat the entire jar of peanut butter as soon as you get home from the store?


Thankfully I am not tempted by milk or peanut butter .

----------


## Working Poor

I browsed the Change.org site (the place where the petition is) to see what kind of other petitions are going up there. To me it looks like they need a dose of real liberty. I look at this petition as like a small crack in the dam of taking our rights back incrementally like they have been taking them for years..

The masses are so programed that they don't know how to think about liberty any more. I am looking for other ideas for petitions that might incrementally start taking back liberty. Think small think about stuff that affects us all in little irritating ways. Let's work on removing small pebbles in this wall.

I put a link to the petition in a local site that I go to. I got a bunch of flack from non smokers about I just need to quit. smoking.  I answered every comment saying this is not about me asking for quit smoking advise it s about why can a store legally sell 200 cigarettes at one time but not just one? I knew that eventually as I stood up to them others who feel the same way I do would start chiming in. People are afraid to go against the narrative even if they don't believe it. I gently moved the conversation to being about freedom and liberty and it is working. One person who was saying I ought to just quit signed the petition because they thought about it from the liberty position. So lets have a brain storm on incremental liberty. Lets do it right under their noses. Help me liberty lover....

----------


## oyarde

15 have signed .

----------


## Working Poor

> 15 have signed .


The system that records the numbers there is slow in recording by their own admission and they say it can take up to 24 hours for the signature to be counted.  I noticed that yours has shown up but several others have signed who haven't showed up yet so it is probably more than 15. I also noticed that someone named Cody made a donation goes to promotion and I really appericiate it. Thanks Cody.
And thank you too Uncle Chief.

----------


## oyarde

Up to 22 . Come on slackers !

----------


## tebowlives

> The system that records the numbers there is slow in recording by their own admission and they say it can take up to 24 hours for the signature to be counted.  I noticed that yours has shown up but several others have signed who haven't showed up yet so it is probably more than 15. I also noticed that someone named Cody made a donation goes to promotion and I really appericiate it. Thanks Cody.
> And thank you too Uncle Chief.


If you want to sign up more people, try the cemeteries. It worked for Biden. 
31 signed up now and I don't even smoke

----------


## Working Poor

> If you want to sign up more people, try the cemeteries. It worked for Biden. 
> 31 signed up now and I don't even smoke


Ha Ha yea I could visit the cemetery. Thank you so much. I have received some interesting feed back on other sites regarding this petition. I have found people who have quit smoking seem to have the most contempt.

For many years I smoked loosies I might smoke 1 or 2 a day sometimes a few more. I would go days at a time not smoking.  My husband was a non smoker so I only smoked when he was not around and always out side.  When he and my mother both died in the same month and even the same dammed hospital room and my siblings went insane over my mom's estate I moved to my little house in the country fl time and went into high stress mode over it all. Several other close friends died in the following months after my mom and husband.

At the same time the county I live in had a "big sting bust"on *all stores* that sold loosies. The crime is so low in the area that I guess the area LE had to invent one to be able to remain relevant. The state heavily fined the business owners and even took some of their licenses. The stores are reluctant to start selling them again. I think they have busted several homeless people doing it too in the small town that is the county seat. 

For over a year I drove to the neighboring county to by a single when stress got to me. Then my sister moved in with me after she got thrown out of my mom's house. She smokes like a chimney I complained about it cause the house was getting stinky and it made me start having bad cravings. I get weak around smokers the smell just does something to my brain. Before my sister moved in even the smell from my neighbors house would some times get blown by the wind to my house and make me have a craving especially under the stress I have been under with all the dying.  

Then one snowy day I had a really bad craving from all the yuck going on in my life and I had to have a cigarette because the roads were so bad I opted to just go buy a pack at the closest store to my house.  I have been buying packs every since that day.  I smoke a lot more than I used to. With all this wu flu stuff and isolation it is just hard for me right now.  Please sign my petition so me and others can get back to smoking less.....

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

done

----------


## Working Poor

> done



Thanks babe

----------


## Anti Federalist

Done

----------


## Danke

> I have created a petition to make the sale of single cigarettes legal. I think it is ridiculous that store owners can face heavy fines or go to jail for selling singles or loosies. 
> 
> Used to live near a store that sold loosies and I smoked maybe 3 a day now I am back up to a pack a day because the community I live in  had a massive bust of convenience stores that sold singles. 
> 
> I feel that this is a liberty issue that could help many people. I believe starting out on small laws could help unravel the massive unconstitutional laws on our books right now. I would gladly help my liberty buddies challenge any law that is unconstitutional. The very idea that a place can sell a pack or a carton of smokes but not a single is so stupid and even hateful because it does nothing to reduce harm and even makes harm more likely. I am petitioning the FDA on this since they claim to care so much. I have been banned from most  social media sites so I cannot share the link but if you feel that this is an issue you could get behind please also share it on your social media page. The petition site won't even help promote my petition unless I get at least 5 signatures so please help if you can.
> 
> Make The Sale of Single Cigarettes Legal
> 
> shareable link here http://chng.it/f8MYty4PWq



smokes, even ones without all the additives are cheap online.

----------


## TheTexan

I strongly oppose this petition.  If people were allowed to sell single cigarettes, it would just be anarchy.

----------


## Working Poor

> smokes, even ones without all the additives are cheap online.


Just so you know for me the petition is not about one cigarette being cheaper it is about being able to control use of cigarettes buy one instead of a pack. I can afford to buy cartons if I want I just want to buy one instead of a pack because I smoke more when I buy a pack.

----------

